# Coker Confirms Contact With Gina Carano Camp.



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> “If you look at our past, we have always believed in female fighting. Whether it was back in the kickboxing days on ESPN, I was the first person to do female fighting in the state of California in mixed martial arts; which was the Gina Carano vs. Elena Maxwell fight. And we did some big fights, Ronda fought for Strikeforce and I believe in it. We were the pioneers for female mixed martial arts and it’s just a natural fit. We started getting contacted by camps around the world and Marloes and Budd became available and they wanted to come. Right now, we are talking to two other girls that we’ll hopefully have on board soon. We’re going to add another division in the next three or four months that will be in the lighter weight, but I can’t say which one.”
> 
> “We’ve had one conversation with Brent and Scott and that was it. It was just one quick conversation and there was nothing really made of it. I think that Gina really wants to fight at 135. As far as Cyborg, we haven’t talked to her because she is under contract and fighting with Invicta. But if she ever becomes available, then we will have a conversation with her. We don’t have a 135 division and I can’t say what (Carano) is going to do because she’s got film commitments and she is very busy and has a good acting career. It’s going to be up to her and her schedule.”



Source -----> http://www.bjpenn.com/coker-confirms-contact-with-carano-camp/


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope they make a deal with her.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

So do I. I'd love to see a focused Gina Carano compete again...


Not what Dana White is trying to do to her... that's just disgraceful, bad taste and disrespectful to her. If that's what Gina wants is one big pay day then it is what it is.

But if she's focused on actually getting back in the game and sharpening up her skills, getting a few fights back in and making some real money and possibly that #1 spot again then Bellator is the way to go IMO.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree with Rivals, if Gina is serious about coming back then Bellator is the place for her, the UFC is desperate for big PPV draws and they're just trying to use Gina for a quick cash grab. She struggled to make 145 before her hiatus and now she's gonna make 135? I don't buy it.

She's been out for five years though and her acting career hasn't really taken off, Fast Six was probably the biggest movie she's done and she didn't have a huge role in that. She should come back and take a warm up fight or two in Bellator and compete at 145 there.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Dana wants her in the UFC to milk PPV $$$ then kick her to the kerb, Coker I can see being genuinely interested in bringing in Carano and do something positive for her MMA career.

Hope Scott pulls this off.


Also-

http://wombatsports.wordpress.com/2014/08/18/the-mrs-wmma-wboxing-news-rumors-and-results-august-18/



> Bellator president Scott Coker stated that Gina Carano is probably not interested in going to Bellator because Carano wants to drop to 135.


*and-*



> After the news of Marloes Coenen and Julia Budd signing to Bellator, Talita Nogueira will be joining them on the roster.
> 
> Having won Brazil’s Female Fighter of the Year in 2013 and being a multiple time BJJ world champion, Nogueira is undefeated and has finished all of her opponents. She was in talks with the UFC last month before deciding to take the Bellator contract.
> 
> ...


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Dana wants her in the UFC to milk PPV $$$ then kick her to the kerb, Coker I can see being genuinely interested in bringing in Carano and do something positive for her MMA career.


If Gina takes a fight with Rhonda then she is just in it for the money in IMO. She can't possibly believe she would be competitive against Rhonda with the amount of time she has been off. So I don't think Dana and the UFC are doing anything to her that she is not completely happy with.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Term said:


> If Gina takes a fight with Rhonda then she is just in it for the money in IMO. She can't possibly believe she would be competitive against Rhonda with the amount of time she has been off. So I don't think Dana and the UFC are doing anything to her that she is not completely happy with.


Which IMO is precisly why she hasn't signed yet.


----------

